# Ford 4500 backhoe



## dgiumen1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ford 4500 backhoe not sure the year maybe 1970 need to know how to change the fluids. Looking for any info manuals etc.


----------



## chsmart (Aug 17, 2012)

I have this same tractor. I think mine is 1972. I don't have a lot of experience with it, but a fellow on this same forum provided me with this link to a manual: 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/19078764/...0-3000-4000-and-5000-Operators-Service-Manual

It covers different models, but if you follow the 4000 series advice you'll be fine. Section F has maintenance info including fluid change/replacement. Good luck!


----------



## dgiumen1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the 4000 because I bought that CD off ebay and it's tough to figure out. I was looking to find a more specific manual.


----------

